# String Array füllen?



## Refuse2Lose (14. Nov 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger und möchte gerne ein String Array füllen!

Ich habe eine Eingabe erstellt, mit der man die Größe des Arrays festlegt und nun soll das Array mit den selben Zeichenketten gefüllt werden, jedoch sollen diese noch durchnummeriert werden!

Also z.B.

Eingabe1
Eingabe2
Eingabe3 

usw.

Ich finde aber nicht wirklich den richtigen Ansatz.  Wäre über jede Hilfe für einen Newbie wie mich froh!


----------



## bygones (14. Nov 2005)

```
String[] s = new String[10];

for(int i = 0; i < s.length; i++) {
   s[i] = "Eingabe" + i;
}
```


----------



## Refuse2Lose (14. Nov 2005)

Ähm ja.... vielen Dank  Das war scheinbar wirklich nicht so schwer  Bin vl. einfach zu dumm


----------

